# prayers for my wife please



## txgunrunner

my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer last yr while pregnant. she went through 2 rounds of chemo before having a beautiful healthy boy and had some rest time before going through more chemo, surgery and radiation. things were looking good but then this week we were told the cancer had come back to the hip and spine. my wife will have to go through all this again starting next week. i ask if you could please say a prayer for my wife tish to keep her strong, that she doesnt loose faith and that it be gods will to heal her completely. thank you and god bless.


----------



## activescrape

Will do. God bless her, and you too.


----------



## Swampmamma

Done


----------



## Be Young

Will say a prayer for your wife and family.

My mom went through breast cancer 15 years ago and is now fighting lung cancer.


----------



## monkeyman1

done


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayer sent


----------



## whistech

My prayers are with you and your family. If you are able to get to MD anderson, I would suggest you take her there. In my opinion, it's the best place for cancer treatment.

May God Bless You and Your Wife


----------



## ike491

My family will lift your wife up in our prayers and pray that Gods will be done. We will also remember you in our prayers. May God bless you all. Remember God is the great Physician.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Heavenly Father,

Please be with this family as they struggle through the pain and stress of cancer. Be especially with Tish as she continues to battle this disease. Let Jesus be her best friend and constant companion through this suffering, as he knows her pain. Lord, let your Holy Spirit wrap her and be her defense against the enemy. Pour out your healing power on her. Touch her and make her new.

Be with her child, as he misses his mom when she's away from him through treatments and subsequent illness. Be with her husband who must take up the slack in the family situation.

Father of mercy, let your mercy flow into this family. Let there be family and neighbors to give assistance where it is needed. Guide all of them into your perfect peace.

I ask these blessings in the name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## Capt. Ernest Cisneros

Prayers sent


----------



## txredneck68

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## chicapesca

I will keep your wife and family in my prayers.


----------



## State_Vet

Prayer sent


----------



## baylvr

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Heavenly Father,
> 
> Please be with this family as they struggle through the pain and stress of cancer. Be especially with Tish as she continues to battle this disease. Let Jesus be her best friend and constant companion through this suffering, as he knows her pain. Lord, let your Holy Spirit wrap her and be her defense against the enemy. Pour out your healing power on her. Touch her and make her new.
> 
> Be with her child, as he misses his mom when she's away from him through treatments and subsequent illness. Be with her husband who must take up the slack in the family situation.
> 
> Father of mercy, let your mercy flow into this family. Let there be family and neighbors to give assistance where it is needed. Guide all of them into your perfect peace.
> 
> I ask these blessings in the name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


Father I stand in agreement with Mrs B and those who have sent their prayers Your way. Help this family stand strong, full of Faith, without waiver that they can face this, defeat it, and move on in Your Name!

Be with their baby as his mother goes through these times... be with this father as he faces these times and takes care of the little one... keep them strong and looking to You.

Thank You Lord that we can come to You in prayer and ask for Your Blessings!

~Amen!


----------



## tennisplayer2

I will.


----------



## grandpa cracker

Prayers sent for your wife and family. May the Lord bless your family during this difficult time.


----------



## RECONER

Just got back from the chapel, prayers have been asked for, Amen


----------



## FISHNNUTT

Prayers sent!!!


----------



## guada fishing

Heavenly Father, we ask that you confort this family as they go through this situatuion. Let them know that you are there for them always. Amem


----------



## ssb

You got them!


----------



## txgunrunner

thank you all for your prayers! 

wistech- my wife is currently being treated at md anderson, some great people there.


----------



## txpoboy

Prayers sent!


----------



## fishingcacher

I will keep you and your family inmy prayers.


----------



## RAYSOR

done


----------



## BU

Prayer sent.


----------



## rjr

My prayers are with you and you're family.


----------



## troutless

Prayers sent in behalf of your wife and family.


----------



## txredneck68

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## grayfish

Prayers from this house are on the way.


----------



## great white fisherman

Tonight I will pray for your wife, son and for you!


----------



## spitfire

God bless you brother and you and the wife have my prayers!!!!


----------



## tx-fisherdude

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bruno

Prayers sent.


----------



## Matthew737

Prayer sent on behalf of me, me wife and our 2 boys. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## fishingmanreggie

Done


----------



## MatagordaWader

Prayers to the Lord


----------



## goldwingtiny

Prayer's Sent.


----------



## fender bender

Prayer's Sent.


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Prayer*

Sent


----------



## Javadrinker

Prayers offered up


----------



## wadefisher3180

Prayers sent


----------



## Solid Action

Prayers sent!


----------



## Brian214

*Bless her*

Prayers have been sent. God bless this strong woman.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

Will do. God bless her, and you too.


----------



## jim smarr

TGR,

Debra and I will pray for Trish ,you and your son. I have a daughter going down the same road. I understand your pain.

God Bless


----------



## deerspotter

txgunrunner said:


> my wife was diagnosed with breast cancer last yr while pregnant. she went through 2 rounds of chemo before having a beautiful healthy boy and had some rest time before going through more chemo, surgery and radiation. things were looking good but then this week we were told the cancer had come back to the hip and spine. my wife will have to go through all this again starting next week. i ask if you could please say a prayer for my wife tish to keep her strong, that she doesnt loose faith and that it be gods will to heal her completely. thank you and god bless.


Many thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I wish you all the best during these extremely tough times. Stay strong for her. She will surely need you.


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

Thank you oh Lord for your Love and your healing. We ask that all in the
family receive your Salvation . Amen


----------



## SINGLEBARRELL

Stay strong for her bro my prayers are with yall


----------



## txgunrunner

its been a while since ive been on here, just hadnt been in the mood. my wife lost her fight with cancer july 17th. she passed away at our home where she wanted to be with me holding her hand, hardest thing ive ever had to do but i wouldnt of had it any other way. she is in a better place now and someday we'll meet up again. thank you all for your prayers and kind words. you will forever be in our hearts babe. love you


----------



## IkanRaja

I'm sorry to hear that bro. 
I pray that God will continually comfort you and your son.


----------



## Fishinpayne

prayers sent up.


God Bless!!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous

May God bless and keep you both in this time of need. Please do not be shy if you need anything. Send me a PM and I'll do it if I can.
Jerry


----------



## RLL

My friend

I have been thru this before, not with my wife, but with my aunt who was the greatest warrior I have ever met. She battled for 15 yrs., and was one of the most difficult things I have ever experienced. In the end, she knew it was time, and elected to spend her last days on hospice care with her family. She was able to say good-bye to all of us in her own way. That was what SHE wanted. She was and will remain to this day the most amazing woman I ever met. Her faith was in GOD as was ours. I can not imagine what you are feeling now but if you need to talk, vent, cry, etc. I am availble, along with her son, who is a preacher. Feel free to call or PM for support.

Ryan
979-739-2711


----------



## tennisplayer2

Sorry to hear about your wife. I will say a prayer for you and your son.


----------



## Captain Kyle

She will be in my prayers. The previous comments about MD Anderson are absolutely true. Try as hard as you can to get her in. MD cures cancer! My dad just went into remission 2 weeks ago from stage 3 lung cancer, its where he got his treatment. MD is amazing.


----------



## RLL

*TXgunrunner*

Lord
I do not know this man or his family, but I know he is hurting now.We ask that you be with them and give them the comfort and support they need. Please comfort them as only you can. We pray for the best for this family, and ask that you will help them in the healing process, as difficult as it may be. Thank you for the life of this wife and mother, and the time she spent on your earth. Keep them strong in your faith, and let them know others are here for support. In his name...AMEN!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

I'm so sorry for the loss of your wife and your young son's mother. 

Lord God,

Please be with this young man and his son. Wrap them in your loving arms and reveal your presence to them. Let them know that it's okay to cry and grieve; their loss is so very great. Send friends and family members to them to help carry the load, to volunteer for some chores, or to give a shoulder to lean on. And especially let them play with the young boy and show him some happiness and smiles. The job of children is to play.

Father, through this painful experience, let the young father gain strength and knowledge that will be helpful to him for the rest of his life. Let him learn of your love and mercy. Let him learn that you will direct his steps, especially when he doesn't know the way. For YOU, Jesus, are the way, the truth, and the life. 

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## reel lax

Prayers sent!


----------



## jpcstock2

Prayers said


----------



## marksharkfishing

My dad died last sunday morning of cancer,my mom and sister were there with him when he died.He left this world in peace with family at his side and he no longer suffers from cancer.I will pray for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## V-Bottom

From our Family to yours........prayers sent


----------



## Outcast

Amen on that! I know your pain all too well! I am praying for your family. Stay strong and have faith. God Bless!


whistech said:


> My prayers are with you and your family. If you are able to get to MD anderson, I would suggest you take her there. In my opinion, it's the best place for cancer treatment.
> 
> May God Bless You and Your Wife


----------



## ccrocker1313

*Prayers*

sent


----------



## TripleGrip

I am a cancer survivor so it can be done.Prayers sent.


----------



## webfoot96

PRAYERS SENT FOR YOU, YOUR WIFE, AND FAMILY.


----------



## reel lax

Praying for you and your wife. Praying for God's grace and mercy to see you through this.


----------



## Guest

prayers sent ,for you also.


----------



## JimmyS

Prayers sent for your wife and your family.


----------



## twoZJs

Our Holy Father, on this Christian Holy day evening, Sun 10-12-08, 
Our times are in Your hands. We confess that You are the source of all healing, and this life's path has placed the Wife of 'TxGunRunner', in Your everlasting arms, asking that You restore her completely to good health. Calm her fears just as You calmed the seas. Place in her mind the confidence that You will not forsake her in her time of need. Send her wonderful friends to keep the spirits uplifted and her heart inclined to You. Help her to pay no attention to bad news, for You are in charge, and in Your eyes, there is no bad news for Your children who trust in You for their every need. Thank You, Father, that You will use for good, what was intended for evil. This, we all pray, In the Name of Jesus Christ, Amen.....


----------



## Don Flanagan

Best wishes to you and your family.
We went through this last year with my mother-in-law.
You have to believe and be strong for everyone.
Will keep you in our prayers.
Hope all turns out well.


----------

